# Hiya! :)



## SkunkTrunk (Feb 9, 2013)

1234567890


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Hey!  Sooo quick summary of myself, i'm 20 years young, my bf grows and has been teaching me everything he can for about 8 months now. I'm planning on getting a 400w or 600w hps and a small t-5 or t-8 light and get some stinky bud growing in MY house and ordering some seeds or getting a clone from my man
> 
> I've read alot of advice on this site so I figured i'd make an account and get to know people before I started for my first time


welcome and good luck with you first grow! LOTS to learn and you've come to the best site for help and info!

what exactly are you looking to get out of your first grow??


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to RIU my nigga! That you in the picture?


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Thank you drolove! and what am I looking for? I guess just the satisfaction of seeing and smelling the plants grow right under my roof. I LOVE grow rooms and everything about them  So hopefully i'll have a nac for this!


nice! i have the same passion for grow rooms. ever since i saw my first "legit" grow room i wanted to have something similar. these days im living my "dream" of growing my own in rooms like the ones i saw first. if first it doesnt look like you have the nac for it keep trying you'll get it. once you've figured it all out it will seem all so easy


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Aha, thank you my nigga!  And yes it is, it's me on the left and my best friend on the right.


Ok, so you're the good looking one. Good to know 

but honestly welcome and all that jazz, goodluck with the first grow!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

What's up skunktrunk.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Hopefully that'll be me soon!


your BF grow good stuff?? if he does you should have no problem with his help! and watch all the guys that show up hitting on you  ^^^


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Drolove and X are a couple of regulars. They're good people.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

your a regular too kron!


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Haha, omg hey! I happen to think she is very pretty!
> ..but yes i'm the good looking one, thank you for noticing
> 
> and thankyou! Goodluck with your grows as well
> Say! How do I add you to friends "my nigga"


click on his name, click view profile, and click add friend on the left side under his picture.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> your a regular too kron!


Holy moly I finally passed up your post count. Oh yeah I needed to rep you too  

Sometimes I'm a regular PITA and sometimes I'm just here to help RIU. Depends on which mood I'm in


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Holy moly I finally passed up your post count. Oh yeah I needed to rep you too
> 
> Sometimes I'm a regular PITA and sometimes I'm just here to help RIU. Depends on which mood I'm in


lol! ya ive been building up quite the post count these days. im growing out in the middle of freaking nowhere right now so i get bored  and woot woot bring on the rep!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Figured out how to multi quote! GO ME
> 
> 
> 
> What's shakin' Krondizzel?


Bong loads under the northern lights in Alaska tonight. Hanging out.

Get ready for them dudes to be hitting on you around here. 

If you run hydro gear, hit me up. That's my shizzel right there.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> TY again drolove!


haha not a problem, just holler if you need help with anything!


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> your BF grow good stuff?? if he does you should have no problem with his help! and watch all the guys that show up hitting on you  ^^^


Haha, aint gotta call me out dude 



SkunkTrunk said:


> Haha, omg hey! I happen to think she is very pretty!
> ..but yes i'm the good looking one, thank you for noticing
> 
> and thankyou! Goodluck with your grows as well
> Say! How do I add you to friends "my nigga"


Haha, anytime dude. and thank you, you can check my current one out in my signature below my posts & shit. 
And I got your request, I guess we can be friends...


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Bong loads under the northern lights in Alaska tonight. Hanging out.
> 
> *Get ready for them dudes to be hitting on you around here. *
> 
> If you run hydro gear, hit me up. That's my shizzel right there.


might be a little late for most of the guys to be on here but if she posts in the day time shes either A going to get swarmed by guys or B be accused of actually being a guy lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol! ya ive been building up quite the post count these days. im growing out in the middle of freaking nowhere right now so i get bored  and woot woot bring on the rep!


Yeah, Alaska + 8 hours of light a day = cabin fever + my huge post count.

I burned up tons of posts just sitting on RIU bored as hell, also, a DUI kinda left my ass without a license so I was stuck at the house for the most part. 

I deposited your rep into your bank acct and took a toke while at the window.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Haha, aint gotta call me out dude


not just you, im here too ;p


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> might be a little late for most of the guys to be on here but if she posts in the day time shes either A going to get swarmed by guys or B be accused of actually being a guy lol


Some people have no clue weather or not I'm male or female.


----------



## SkunkTrunk (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Bong loads under the northern lights in Alaska tonight. Hanging out.
> 
> Get ready for them dudes to be hitting on you around here.
> 
> If you run hydro gear, hit me up. That's my shizzel right there.


Sounds yummy! Got a 1/4 of durban poision i'm working on at the moment  

and haha, i'll just take my picture off and make it an ugly fat guy


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yeah, Alaska + 8 hours of light a day = cabin fever + my huge post count.
> 
> I burned up tons of posts just sitting on RIU bored as hell, also, a DUI kinda left my ass without a license so I was stuck at the house for the most part.
> 
> I deposited your rep into your bank acct and took a toke while at the window.


ya thats me man, living in a valley so we lose sun pretty quick. and i got a license but EVERYTHING is so far away so i just dont go anywhere, just work on getting my outdoor stuff ready for spring


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Sounds yummy! Got a 1/4 of durban poision i'm working on at the moment
> 
> and haha,* i'll just take my picture off and make it an ugly fat guy*


lol you'd probably be better off that way to be honest. depends what you want, attention or grow advice lol most girls like attention


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> and haha, i'll just take my picture off and make it an ugly fat guy


Haha, then we can't be friends


----------



## SkunkTrunk (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol you'd probably be better off that way to be honest. depends what you want, attention or grow advice lol most girls like attention



Haha, that's a tough one for me! XD



Xrangex said:


> Haha, then we can't be friends


Lol, what a butthead!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Shall I give you a tour of the place?


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> Haha, that's a tough one for me! XD


lol well your still cute in the picture so WE know which you prefer 
like the user name btw, its what caught my attention to this thread. 
well im going to go take a shower, check the girls, and go to bed. 
good luck with your grows and try not to side track our men here too much, they got work to do!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

SkunkTrunk said:


> If that's you in the picture then I dont see how?  If so are those extentions? They look fucking amazing!


No extentions there.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sooo messed up right now. I was up drinking until 11am. Went to sleep, now it's 11:30pm and I feel like it's morning time. Boo. 

So I might thread jack you tonight since I'll be up for a while.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm sooo messed up right now. I was up drinking until 11am. Went to sleep, now it's 11:30pm and I feel like it's morning time. Boo.
> 
> So I might thread jack you tonight since I'll be up for a while.


whoa your gonna jack what?!? oh the thread, well not if no one is saying anything like before i just broke this silence


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> whoa your gonna jack what?!? oh the thread, well not if no one is saying anything like before i just broke this silence


Skunky is probably busy in her PM box lol


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Skunky is probably busy in her PM box lol


lol! ya her and xrangex hit it off good. you know buck and see4 are PMing her to hell


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol! ya her and xrangex hit it off good. you know buck and see4 are PMing her to hell


Finshaggy is probably telling her to use bleach in her hair care products.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Finshaggy is probably telling her to use bleach in her hair care products.


lol! and as nutes. rice grow medium and bleach nutes 
yo look at the tags for this thread. who made these??

*bud, dank, horndogs of riu, [email protected], new, sexy, tools of riu*


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol! and as nutes. rice grow medium and bleach nutes
> yo look at the tags for this thread. who made these??
> 
> *bud, dank, horndogs of riu, [email protected], new, sexy, tools of riu*


Guess I'm a sexy horndog who has better dank bud than these new tools of RIU.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Guess I'm a sexy horndog who has better dank bud than these new tools of RIU.


HA! i guess so! i dont normally look at the tags on a thread but it caught my eye as i was scrolling down. thought the tags were pretty funny. wonder who added what.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Probably someone in my "fan" club.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Probably someone in my "fan" club.


must have been!
well its almost 4:20 am here. gonna go roll one up and get ready for bed. 
catch you later and have a good night.


----------

